# Polly is blessed, despite me!!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I opened the cat room door and little Polly immediately bolted out and over to the banister then proceeded to weave her way around one post and promptly FELL all the way down to the bottom before I could stop her!! :sad She fell right on top of Coco who was sitting on the third step from the bottom and promptly bounced the rest of the way down. OMG, I thought I was going to have a heart attack! I RAN downstairs and scooped her up and covered her with gentle kisses while making sure she was ok. 

Thank God Coco was there to break her fall and I'm so thankful she is ok. Too 9 lives off MY life! Is this 3 or 4 times she has cheated death now??? Sheesh.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha did that when we first got her...went right through the banister posts and dropped to the tiled floor below. I had about 6 heart attacks, but she was fine. When Luna started poking her nose around the banister, I figured I didn't have too many lives left myself....so I went and got some gardening netting and tied it to the railing. Looks ugly...but serves the purpose until they get too big to fit!

Glad to hear that Polly is okay and Coco served a good use today! Guess that makes up for at least one Lacey fight!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, this is awful but I had to laugh.... and POOR Coco! 

This little girl is going to keep you on your TOES!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I put up the gardening netting (thankfully I already had it) immediately after that. I can't tell you how upset I was at myself after that but SO grateful she was ok. Yes, Coco got an extra hug from me too!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So glad Polly is okay!what a scary thing to happen! However, that being said it sounds like out of a cartoon with Polly falling on top of poor Coco. Coco will probably think twice about sitting on that step again!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank heavens that Polly is OK!
Coco's probably thinking, "Really?? Here I was minding my own business...AND this happens!!"


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am glad she is ok. Coco was like are there kittens falling from the sky?


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

My cat, Chester, decided to do a balance beam act three times on the railing between my living room and the stairs. The drop on the other side is about 8 feet. I almost panicked, but he was pretty sure-footed. He even turned around on the railing with no problem!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The beam is not slick like my hard wood floors are! The kittens slip and slide on the floors as it is. She was just too close to the edge and slipped. Today she has not tried to venture out at all! Maybe this is good for the time being.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, Marcia, how scary!!  I'm so glad that Polly's okay! And, hooray for Coco! I think she must get some good karma points for such an improbable save, intentional or not. 

The family that adopted tortie half-sisters Pepper and Shea from me had the great idea of tightly weaving bed sheets in between the balusters to prevent Shea (who was only about 12 weeks old when they adopted her) from getting herself into a dangerous situation, should she escape her room. I worried about something similar happening with my own cats back when some of them were kittens, but I'd have never thought to use something like bed sheets or old blankets. It's a simple, but effective fix for anyone who doesn't have garden netting or something similar lying around, though.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I was looking for a picture of the banister that I have, but couldn't find it but came across this as I was searching on the internet for something similar! Can you imagine?! What irresponsible cat owners.  
I about had a heart attack with her falling 8 feet!

View attachment 67194


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Dear God! WHAT is wrong with some people?? :'(


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor baby. I let her out and right away Coco swats (not hard), Lacey hisses, Maddie growls AND hisses and even Jack hisses. She was not a happy camper and made her way back upstairs to the screen door of the cat room. :|

She is still SO tiny. Even at 11 weeks old +/- (we guess she was born in mid May) she only weighs about 1.5 pounds. She needs to double her weight to be eligible for adoption (even to me). My husband loves her and wants to make this work, but I feel a responsibility to my seniors here too. Maybe with more exposure the old timers will settle down and she can happily scamper around like she did the last couple times she was out. rcat

Until then she has a home here with kittens as long as she wants to stay in that room. :catsm


----------

